
ICANN has taken my site hostage - pieterhg
https://levels.io/icann-mafia/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
Strange to see everyone sticking up for ICANN here. I'm of the opinion that
their rules about WHOIS are harmful. Even if you think that the information
should be kept accurate and up to date, is the appropriate recourse for ICANN
to really have the site taken down until its resolved? Maybe as a measure of
last resort. I would personally wait until they try to renew the domain and
make them update the info then.

Another problem is that since WHOIS data is public it's not effectively
possible to run a website anonymously. I'd be okay with sharing contact info
with limited parties (ICANN, registrar) but forcing people to share this info
with the public is nuts. It makes running a website as an individual much more
personally risky.

~~~
woliveirajr
And you can think about the other way round: and if a site is doing something
wrong, like distributing software, spreading a copy of your book, sharing
unconsented nudity, and the list goes on... should you be able to hide behind
anonymity?

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
I would be consider allowing the records to be made available in court by
judicial order (i.e. a subpoena). Still not public.

Also, what the servers are doing isn't the domain's business. Traceroute the
IP and bring it up with their ISP. Killing the domain isn't going to kill the
availability of the content.

~~~
yosamino
... Enter CloudFlare. You're now dealing with a scammer hiding behind Anon-DNS
and a Server behind CloudFlare.

The situation is now this:

> what the servers are doing isn't the domain's business

> what the servers are doing isn't CloudFlare's business

The Anon-DNS provider doesn't feel responsible, CloudFlare doesn't feel
responsible (while at the same time hosting the authoritative DNS). I can't
even tell which jurisdiction these spammers operate from, so it's kind of
impossible to do anything about it.

God I hate receiving these stupid "We are just a reverse proxy, we are not
responsible" emails from CloudFlare. They most these clowns will do is forward
my contact info to the ISP running the criminals' backend servers, which might
very well be these same criminals.

Thanks for nothing CloudFlare.

~~~
fweespeech
I'm curious, have you ever been mailed a rotting dead rat in a plastic bag
before?

Some people have legitimate reasons to not want to be found and the police
aren't going to do much with that kind of harassment either.

Similarly, if there is legitimate evidence a "crime" was committed via the
website they can seize the domain or the registrar can. "Anonymous DNS"
information doesn't get you very far if there is a legitimate court case.

~~~
yosamino
> Some people have legitimate reasons to not want to be found

That's definitely true!

But let's say a crime has been or is being committed (and I am not sure why
you're putting it in quotes) via a website who's contact information is
available via WHOIS and which is served from a legitimate ISP.

The usual route to take is to contact the registrar and the ISP with the info
that this-and-that is happening. Usually, after a short period of time the
registrar or ISP will agree (or not!) that whatever is going on is not
acceptable on their network, and then take appropriate action. That even works
for privacy oriented ISPs in Island, where they are under not legal obligation
to do anything.

This is what I've been doing for many years when I come across illegal
content, spam, botnets, phishing, and so on.

Sometimes networks do not cooperate and then usually it possible to block
their net ranges as a means to make them realize hosting botnets isn't maybe
so great.

But with the combination of ButtFlare and certain Whois privacy hosters, this
is not possible. ButtFlare is too large to just block, and ButtFlare just
doesn't give any fucks. They aren't a beacon of light upholding freedom of
speech on the internet, they are just too cheap to actually have anyone deal
with these sort of reports seriously, so they, instead of reading what I
report to them, report with the same canned response:

> We are just a proxy. We are responsible for nothing.

The absolute maximum they are willing to do, is forward my request to the
upstream ISP, which for safety reasons is unacceptable.

So you see, I do understand the legitimate need to not be found.

I just think that if you run a service as your main business, then you are
responsible for what your service is offering.

Ebay somehow manages to not be a marketplace for anonymous heroin deals, I'm
holding CloudFlare to the same standard.

~~~
leesalminen
> ButtFlare

+1 for that alone. I've fond memories of the Cloud2Butt extension.

~~~
yosamino
note to self: this extension changes the text in textareas ...

------
jack_arleth
As somebody who worked for a company selling domain-names and being
responsible for the registration and renewal of domain names; this sadly
enough is a very familiar situation.

ICANN in my humble opinion has no blame in this, they are simply following the
rules that they set out and OP agreed with when he registered the .com domain
name. As stated in other comments keeping your WHOIS information is the sole
responsibility you have when owning a domain name. That and timely renewing
the domain of course.

In my somewhat limited experience the WHOISGUARD system is something that only
causes problems. It's a pain to work with when transferring or trading a
domain name and upon expiration can result to the exact situation that OP
currently in. To add, I'm somewhat weary of a site that hides it's owner. The
whois data can create a certain form of trust and serve as a verification to
ascertain the owner of the site is who he claims to be. I'm not sure why you
would want to hide this data.

A .com domain has the option to register the domain in the name of a
corporation, thus removing the personal data of the owner (name and email) and
only showing the name of the company, it's data and a administrative e-mail
address in a minimal setup. As OP has; and I quote; "about a hundred domain
names", I'm not sure why no company has been formed to solve this problem for
all these domain-names.

I personally think that the WHOIS system is one of the best ways to solve the
problem that domain name registration poses. It's accessible for anyone,
anywhere, in plaintext and without the need for special software. It's
actually pretty great.

Edit: typo's

~~~
salesguy222
Thank you for your insight. I mean this comment seriously, because it is the
only reason i don't run more websites:

what happens when my site gets very popular and lucrative, and someone uses my
whois info to rob me in my home?

~~~
aeden
Don't use your home address in whois, period. Use a business address. If you
have a site that is lucrative then you have enough to pay for a PO box or an
office space. There are plenty of companies that will provide on demand office
space and take and forward mail for a couple hundred dollars per month or
less.

~~~
pjc50
You don't have to get popular for this. All kinds of people can be the victim
of targeted harassment campaigns. Such as indie game developers.

~~~
salesguy222
Thank you very much, I completely agree. The arguments that people should
either pay up for WHOIS protection or use a publishing platform is like
choosing between being extorted by the crips or the bloods!

------
cdubzzz
> I have about a hundred domain names. How can you expect me to check my inbox
> daily and click a link for all these domain names. It’s not 1995. This is
> not realistic. The consequence of shutting down someone’s business if they
> don’t confirm their email is way too crazy.

I'm not a particularly big fan of ICANN's process here either, the same thing
has happened to me before and it was very annoying. But "I have lots of
domains" and "who uses email anyway" are extremely poor excuses. Having lots
of domains seems like about the most logical reason one _should_ be on top of
this sort of thing.

~~~
salesguy222
If the government required you to click a link every time you bought something
online, and upon failure to click, they confiscated it, would you feel the
same as you do now?

~~~
tankenmate
But here's the thing, you don't actually buy a domain name; in other words
it's not property. Also, your registering a domain name is contingent on
agreeing to the registrar's conditions, and some of those conditions are
required to be there by the registrars agreement with ICANN. So you are
entering into a contract.

If you buy a car and park it directly in front of a fire hydrant and forget
about it, then the government will seize your car until such time as you pay
your fine, the towing fee and storage fee. If you register a domain in
contravention to the agreed contract then ICANN will seize your domain until
such time as you correct it (including the time it takes to confirm that you
have complied). It really isn't that strange.

~~~
salesguy222
But what if the contract is unreasonable? Blocking a fire hydrant is an
understandable problem and is handled in a decentralized manner (either a
ticket you can plea to after the fact, or someone tells you to politely move
your car)

seizure and then negotiation is an unnecessary show of force in my opinion,
unless the site was doing something criminal

~~~
cdubzzz
> But what if the contract is unreasonable?

What is unreasonable about requiring accurate and up-to-date contact
information for the registrant?

~~~
salesguy222
I would say that the net positive having this information provides the ICANN
is not outweighed by the net negative to website owners (hassle to manage
admin if you own 100s of domains like some superusers here do, privacy
concerns, identity theft, physical intimidation)

~~~
cdubzzz
That's perfectly fair. I don't think we needed government intervention or fire
hydrants to get there (: I do like the public nature of this information and
have used it for legitimate purposes on many occasions, but privacy concerns
are valid. Not sure how to solve that one.

Anyway as I stated originally, I am no fan of ICANN's process here, but
currently it is what it is so the responsibility, particularly of superusers,
is to understand and have systems in place for compliance. I simply do not buy
the "too many domains" and "who uses email" excuses presented in the post.

~~~
salesguy222
I agree with you, especially on your last part, when we apply the analogy to
cars as well

"i have too many cars, so i shouldn't need to worry about if i park some of
them in front of fire hydrants"

i would say that im struggling to understand a situation where the
confiscation of a domain or a car is ever warranted, unless something criminal
and clearly urgent (a fire, a drug running operation) needs to be stopped,
rather than just as bureaucratic overreach to ensure payment and compliance

------
robalfonso
I'm in the registrar space. A few observations.

The process overall is not great, but ICANN's process didn't fail this
customer. The customer needs to keep contact information up to date. If you
own 100+ domains you should be very familiar and have your own process for
managing this.

Its been this way since 2013.

The process to shut down a site is quite thorough in that many attempts at
contact need to be made.

I'm a little surprised a phone call wasn't generated. By the time we've
emailed you 3 times - we are making a phone call - we don't want to shut down
a site if its at all avoidable.

This "24-48" hours stuff is nonsense - The suspension/un-suspension of a
domain can be done almost immediately.

It remains to be seen but NameCheaps only potential issue here is whether they
failed to renew the WHOIS privacy service.

~~~
k-mcgrady
>> "The customer needs to keep contact information up to date."

I own a few domain names and they ask me to update this info one per year.
I've never understood why they need it at all though. Why should they have my
address/contact info and why should it be publicly available? I'm sure the
answer is obvious but I can't figure it out.

~~~
robalfonso
First, thats the way it is - so knowing that you need to keep the information
up to date.

Regarding Why - ICANN runs on a multi stakeholder model, meaning governments
and legal entities get a seat at the table too.

They have an interest in knowing who is behind a domain - its that simple.

Also whois privacy is not the protection everyone thinks it is. Its a lock on
a door. It keeps casual looks out - spammers, scammers, etc.

If a government or police organization wants that information and they have
legitimate need to do so, they will get it.

------
saaaaaam
"I forgot to pay a bill basically because I forgot to check it was set on auto
renew. It was for the landlord of my office space. She emailed me but I forgot
to give her my up to date email address a while back - I never hear from her
normally, and tbh communications about this sort of stuff are pretty low level
so I shouldn't have to worry about it. Each week I need to do about two things
to do with the admin of my tenancy here in the office building, the landlord
emails me about trivial stuff - checking things, making sure that that new guy
who said he worked for me didn't get a set of keys to my office space,
updating things. TWO THINGS A WEEK! I don't have time for that. So now I'm
super pissed off and people are starting to say I'm maybe not all that
professional for letting stuff like this slide."

------
turbohedgehog
Honestly I'd blame Namecheap, not ICANN. My registrar was much more relaxed -
I did not need to take any action

Please take a moment to view the WHOIS listing for each of the domain names
you currently have registered through us. Please verify your mailing address,
email address, and the administrative and technical contacts assigned to each
domain name are correct. If your WHOIS information has changed or is
inaccurate please log into your account manager and update accordingly. If
your WHOIS information is correct, you do not need to take any action.

~~~
aeden
This is a bit different, and it's possible your registrar is not yet using the
latest RAA (Registrar Accreditation Agreement). Specifically, the email you're
talking about is the once-a-year verification email that all compliant
registrars must send. The OP was dealing with a new rule which is part of the
RAA 2013, which adds the requirement for verifying emails within 15 days of
any registrant change that impacts either the name or the email address of the
registrant.

(Edited to fix typo for RAA)

------
abricot
"I didn't update my contact information, so now I can't be contacted. How dare
you"

~~~
fnord123
"Why didn't any of ICANN's 340 employees who manage 6.5 million domains
(~18571/person) call me personally to discuss how I would like to work through
my fuck up? The monsters."

------
woliveirajr
If I understood correctly:

\- the user has made some mistake about some auto-renew feature, so that it
didn't work smooth and has fallen to the previous known state (=using his real
information)

> For some reason, WhoisGuard wasn’t set to renew and it expired.

\- because of that, he didn't notice he was receiving e-mails, since it was an
e-mail address he hasn't used for years.

> Because I’ve been using WhoisGuard for years, I haven’t used the old email
> (...) that USED to be set as the contact BEFORE (...) This email wasn’t
> connected to this domain for 3 years. So when it switched back, I never got
> ANY of ICANN’s verification request emails.

\- Well, his old e-mail probably got the e-mails. He just didn't check it
because he didn't access the old e-mail. ICANN now verifies every change in
the whois information by sending an e-mail (something that I regard as a
safety measure, because, well, when you register, you must inform a way to be
reached, and e-mail is a reasonable way to do it):

> The problem is (1) their emails look like SPAM and often end up in SPAM
> folders (2) who uses email these days anyway? (3) they often send them to
> old email addresses.

Or, in other words, my e-mail provider filters e-mails automatically (samp
rules), who should use e-mail when e-mail is the official way to be contacted
about your site (huh?) and ICANN send e-mails to the old address (which is the
one he informed when he registered his site).

I'm not sure, perhaps I misunderstood something, but the problem seems to be
caused:

\- by the user: now using auto-renew, not updating the whois information, not
checkin the e-mail regularly (or having some forwarding rule to the e-mail he
uses today)

\- by the WhoisGuard, if the auto-renew was disable by mistake of the site,
not from the user

\- by Gmail (?), by having spam rules (?)

And I don't know where it wa a ICANN error.

Sorry, but I don't see a real problem here. The user lost his site for few
days, ok, but due to some mistakes he made.

~~~
nicolas_t
One thing you forget though, any email I've had that has been public on whois
receives around 100+ spams per day, so the fact that their confirmation email
looks like spam and is also often automatically filtered to the spam folder is
a problem because it's lost in a sea of useless emails that no one checks.

In principle having whois records is fine and keeping them up to date is fine
but because of bots and people who send spam to public addresses like that it
doesn't make sense nowadays especially if you have multiple domain names for
different businesses...

~~~
woliveirajr
I do agree with you that spam is a problem. I'm not sure how good filters are,
nowadays, if you create a rule to store emails from @icann, @whoisguard or so
on, in a specific folder, whether this will or will not be mixed up with spam
(I don't know if whoisguard, for example, always send some specific wording
that could be filtered in to mark as "not spam").

My only point is that ICANN specifies that you should have a contact. Almost
every site that I know don't have public information anymore, all information
is hidden behind some service like whoisguard.

In general it's a paid service. If don't pay/renew/etc, each one will have a
procedure. In the case of whoisguard, it's to provide the information he had
about the real owner. Good, that's what whoisguard did.

(side note: was the OP checking his e-mail about informations sent from
whoisguard, since it was a very old e-mail? Did he missed something by not
checking it?)

ICANN tried to confirm this change by sending e-mail to the e-mail they had.
No luck.

Officially, whoisguard wasn't in the circuit anymore, I don't know if ICANN
should have contact them, and given that whoisguard had exactly the same
address that they provided to ICANN whois (that old e-mail), don't think it
would have made difference.

Namecheap should have stepped in? Don't know. Perhaps, if they were diligent
enough, they could know that whoisguard was expiring and be in contact with
the OP. OTOH, they are separated companies, probably there wasn't any legal
obligation in doing so, and I don't know if it suits their business model to
be kind to their costumers.

ICANN should have contacted namecheap? Don't think so. They had an e-mail
address. They contacted it, as I understood. The OP didn't check it
because.... it was an old e-mail and "who uses e-mails anyway".

Yes, it had impact in one of his sites. Yes, nobody likes that. Yes, probably
the OP is in anger right know, and might or might not read all these comments
in a different mood in the future.

I read this thread as lessons learnt: if you depend on something for your
business, like ICANN, I'd take some steps to be sure that a bad
"configuration" (the miss of auto-renew) doesn't add up with another problem
(having an old e-mail as a contact) and with another one (don't checking that
e-mail, don't having a forward rule, don't trying to filter it out outside
spams)... to have such a problem.

Even a kind of heartbeat if the site was alive or not seems to be important:
weren't for some costumers complaining, how long would the site be out before
the OP noticed?

------
realusername
I don't even get why would would need any contact info on a domain in the
first place? It's just supposed to map ips to names, it should be registrable
without anything but an email address to recover it if needed.

~~~
nicolas_t
In practice the contact info is so that some companies can spam you with
offers for SEO services and other stuff along with all the other typical spams
you get.

~~~
Macha
The best one is I own a domain that is basically <my name>.Com

A couple of times a year I'll get an email asking me if I'm interested in
buying a domain like <mky name>.com for (the one that quoted a price) $1000.

Usually just ignore them.

------
laegoose1
Aliyun asked me via email to send them ID copy, credit card copy, credit card
statement for last 3 months in 24 hours otherwise my account would be shut
down.

I did so in 39 hours because I don't check that email account very often.

All my running instances were shut down in 2 weeks without additional
warnings. Only emails I got from them were about 20$ coupons for referral. As
support later explained, I did not meet 24 hours deadline.

(AWS haves me as customer last 4 years with 10's of thousands USD spent yearly
and never asked for ID or credit card copies).

~~~
Keverw
Wow. I wonder if that's a PCI violation to ask for a credit card copy via
email... Doesn't sound very secure to me.

------
micah94
Simply put, you need a better registrar. Namecheap should step up and edit
your contact info to whatever you want, push out that ICANN email again, and
let you ack it. We've done this many times for customers. We also don't charge
$5/yr for domains. But you get what you pay for. Sorry if this sounds harsh,
but these things happen all the time with cheap i-services. If your business
is a little more important, you need to pay a little more for exceptional
cases like this.

------
Nanite
While I understand the sentiment, the author's analogy is bit off. ICANN is
not the maffia, they are however in effect an institutional bureaucracy.
Throwing a Medium hissy fit probably won't make them move any faster to
resolve this.

------
blfr
Is this particular implementation of the email verification mechanism really
required by ICANN? My registrar (OVH) sends an email that requires no action
if the contact information is correct.

------
hvidgaard
So, not only did you let the subsciption lapse, you didn't keep the crucial
and important contact information up to date? The information you're informed
how crucial is for your continued ownership of the domain?

Owning a domain is not a right, it's a business relation. Treat it as such and
know the what and how of it. If I don't pay the yearly fee on my car, they'll
take the plates - should I make an angry blog post about they should "ask me
nicely"? And hey, you can preorder my book btw...

~~~
Luc
> If I don't pay the yearly fee on my car, they'll take the plates - should I
> make an angry blog post about they should "ask me nicely"?

Renewing a passport at my city hall used to take several visits, often with a
long wait, during business hours. After enough people complained the procedure
was mostly moved online, with optional Fedex delivery of the passport.

So, you see, these business relations are not set in stone, it's just that
they were formulated for maximum convenience of ICANN, without consultation of
domain owners...

~~~
hvidgaard
I compeletely agree, but in this case the OP did not stay on top of the
contact information, and it cost him a lot of issues and lost work. ICAAN does
many things wrong, but this was not one of them. Keep the contact information
updated, it is not that hard.

------
will_hughes
ICANN as a whole is a pain in the ass to deal with.

We had one of our domains taken hostage because the whois information pointed
to our support@ address, and the support staff thought it was spam.

What it's supposed to help, I don't know - because accurate registration
information really doesn't seem to be a whole lot of help to anyone except
perhaps ICANN themselves.

Anonymising services or not, nothing on WHOIS needs to work except the email
address, and that can be a random gmail address, the only thing you ever need
respond to is ICANNs email.

It certainly doesn't help in trying to identify or contact the real owner of
domains.

Another gripe with ICANN is that they're zero help when trying to take down
scamming/spamming domains. Adding to that, many registrars simply don't give a
shit about what their customers are doing with the domains they register.

At work we own <ourcompanyname>.com and the local equivalents in pretty much
every country.

Some scammer purchased <ourcompanyname>.<new-generic-tld> and used that in
fake job ads (the 'We need a support person in <country> to process payments'
etc type). The ads get taken down pretty quick (job boards are familiar with
this) but not before enough people are emailing jobs@ the scammer's domain. We
only heard about this because a few people emailed us pissed about the scammy
behaviour.

We contacted the hosting company, domain registrar (both the reseller and the
actual registrar), and Donuts, all of whom either completely ignored us, or
said fuck off talk to ICANN. Even having our lawyers send a C&D letter to all
the various parties got us nowhere. (Hosted in Russia, registered to a fake
address in NYC, etc).

ICANN won't touch it without us spending up to submit a dispute, which we did,
but it takes them months to process and each domain costs something like
USD$1500 to dispute. In the months while the scam was active, we got something
like 100 people contacting us to report it, god knows how many actually fell
for it.

While we're in the process of disputing that, the smartass registers a couple
of new generic-tld domains and starts using those.

------
return0
It's easier to just put fake name and address in the required fields. Only the
email is used for verification.

This is a stupid requirement anyway. The fact that whoisguard exists is
testament to it.

------
openplatypus
I am disgusted by ICANNs approach here but not to spare NameCheap:

If WhoisGuard expired, shouldn't they update the domain WHOIS data with his
current contact details. I can't imagine levels not having up to date email
address with his account.

So if I am correct, WhoisGuard expired, record reverted to original one. But
domain is still registered via NameCheap. NameCheap should use levels current
details. Not the one from 5y ago.

------
tzs
> I have about a hundred domain names. How can you expect me to check my inbox
> daily and click a link for all these domain names.

Why would you have those mails go to your inbox? Why not have something in
your incoming mail filters that looks for them and moves them to a mailbox
dedicated to domain admin mails? It's way easier to monitor that way, and
harder to miss something in the noise.

------
meagher
Good news is a bunch of people just checked their WHOIS email address.

Other than the click-baity headline and book plug at the end, I think it's
spot on.

------
codycraven
I've encountered a similar situation where I never received an email or
written letter (my contact information was correct in WHOIS). Suddenly I
noticed I'm not receive emails for the affected domain, I check the site and
is down.

I reach out to my registrar who tells me it's a new ICANN policy and that I
should have gotten an email...

------
drivingmenuts
> No Pieter, you should read your email more carefully, this is a consequence
> of your messiness.

Yep. End of story.

------
owenwil
Idk... it seems kinda fair of ICANN. Using something on top of your domain
like WHOISGUARD rather than... just the one that's included at your registrar
is odd, let alone not keeping email addresses alive. Annoying, yes, but this
happens to everyone!

~~~
Vendan
whoisguard _is_ namecheap's whois anonymization service:
[https://www.namecheap.com/security/whoisguard.aspx](https://www.namecheap.com/security/whoisguard.aspx)

------
herbst
While this stucks ICANN clearly states that the email used here must be
working. Even when privacy is enabled it just redirects to the set email. If
that is not available i dont really see the issue when they shut it down.

------
iProcrastinate
Didn't Obama give complete control of ICANN to the United Nations recently?
Was he just feeling super generous to other countries because I suse wasn't on
board with that idea. :(

~~~
caryhartline
This is not true: [https://qz.com/761219/in-44-days-the-us-will-no-longer-
overs...](https://qz.com/761219/in-44-days-the-us-will-no-longer-oversee-the-
internets-naming-system/)

The entire overview of the decision is in the article. Essentially, one piece
of how the Internet was managed was handed over from the U.S to ICANN. The
reason is fairly straightforward; the federal gov did not feel the need to
manage this thing for which there was no need for them to manage it.

------
db48x
Given the realities, automation is the only real solution.

------
dpedu
You misconfigured your domain and as a result did not receive important
communication sent to it. What's the controversy?

~~~
Mattasher
I'm not sure if this is a genuine question, but if so, the controversy is
this: Why should ICANN have the power to suspend your domain name in the first
place? How does the Internet get better by having an organization that can
terminate your key business (or personal) asset just because you missed (or
misread, keeping in mind not everyone is fluent in English and everyone is
wary of scams) an email they sent you?

------
deno
NameCheap did the same thing to me, except it was even worse because it was on
a domain name I purposefully let expire (I didn’t want it anymore). But
instead of letting it expire with the Whois Guard data they changed it to my
real data and essentially doxxed me right before it expired.

Here is the email I got from the support:

\----

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Namecheap Support!

Please accept our sincere apology for any frustration this issue may have
caused you. Let us just clarify the issue: WhoisGuard protects domain contacts
7 days after expiration. After that WhoisGuard is disabled and depending on
TLD contact details may or may not be displayed. Therefore these details are
not mentioned in the quoted message. We would like to assure you that we have
forwarded your feedback regarding the issue to the corresponding department
and they will consider implementing it as soon as possible.

The TLDs provided below usually have their contact details revealed in 7 days:
.us.com ; .de.com ; .pw ; .website ; .press ; .host ; .online ; .space ; .io ;
.co ; .me ; .info ; .biz ; .link ; .xyz ; .site ; .london ; .club ; .design ;
.rent ; .college ; .tech ; .cn.com ; .eu.com ; .gb.com ; .gb.net ; .uk.com ;
.uy.com ; .hu.com ; .no.com ; .qc.com ; .ru.com ; .sa.com ; .se.com ; .se.net
; .za.com ; .jpn.com ; .ae.org ; .kr.com ; .ar.com ; .us.org ; .com.de ; .wiki
; .fans ; .com.se ; .gr.com ; .jp.net ; .la ; .rest ; .bar ; .ink ; .co.com ;
.love ; .br.com ; .uk.net ; .hu.net ; .in.net ; .mex.com ; .theatre ;
.security ; .protection ; .cloud ; .top ; .us ; .bid ; .trade ; .webcam ; .men
; .black ; .pink ; .blue ; .red ; .kim ; .shiksha ; .lgbt ; .poker ; .pro ;
.accountant ; .download ; .loan ; .racing ; .win ; .review ; .date ; .party ;
.faith ; .cricket ; .science ; .mobi ; .voto ; .vote ; .green ; .mom ; .porn ;
.adult ; .vegas ; .global ; .sex ; .irish ; .bz ; .vc ; .game ; .asia ;
.stream ; .com.bz ; .net.bz ; .com.vc ; .net.vc ; .org.vc ; .krd ; .film ;
.one ; .sydney ; .melbourne ; .study ; .audio ; .blackfriday ; .christmas ;
.click ; .diet ; .flowers ; .gift ; .guitars ; .help ; .hiphop ; .hiv ;
.hosting ; .juegos ; .lol ; .photo ; .pics ; .property ; .sexy ; .tattoo ;
.xxx

As a possible work-around it is possible to have an active domain removed from
your Namecheap account. So if you have any non-expired domains in the account
and you do not wish to renew them, you can just contact us and we will remove
them. As a result, your contact details will be substituted with the ones of
Namecheap and they will be shown in Whois.

Should you have any questions please do not hesitate to contact us again.

\----

Needless to say I won’t do business with any company that doesn’t take privacy
of their customers seriously.

They don’t even warn you Whois Guard is about to expire.

------
fao_
"ICANN and IWILL"

